# R.I.P. Gahan Wilson



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 24, 2019)

Cartoonist Gahan Wilson, whose magazine illustrations earned him the nicknames "the Michelangelo of the Macabre" and "the Wizard of Weird," has died at 89, according to his stepson Paul Winters.

Cartoonist Gahan Wilson, 'the Wizard of Weird,' dies at 89 - CNN


----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2019)

RIP, Gahan Wilson.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 24, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Cartoonist Gahan Wilson, whose magazine illustrations earned him the nicknames "the Michelangelo of the Macabre" and "the Wizard of Weird," has died at 89, according to his stepson Paul Winters.
> 
> Cartoonist Gahan Wilson, 'the Wizard of Weird,' dies at 89 - CNN



I LOVED his cartoons - he was brilliant, sad to see this


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 8, 2019)

I loved his cartoons. Reminds me somewhat of Charles Addams. Another cartoonist known for his dark humor and for having created the Addams family.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2019)

Never heard of him but RIP Gahan Wilson.


----------

